# Daily Manna for Thursday, March 9, 2006



## ComeFrom?

Anyone who listens to the word but does not do what it says is like a man who looks at his face in a mirror and, after looking at himself, goes away and immediately forgets what he looks like. But the man who looks intently into the perfect law that gives freedom, and continues to do this, not forgetting what he has heard, but doing it--he will be blessed in what he does. James 1:23-25 NIV


----------



## luv2fish

REad the word, Live the Word, Breath the Word, LIVE FOR THE LORD AMEN

Heres something to share also,

Trust in HIS timing
Rely on HIS promises
Wait for HIS answers
Believe in HIS Miracles
Rejoice in HIS goodness
Relax in HIS Preseence

Come near to God, and HE will come near to you. JAmes 4:8

Thank you "Come From" for sharing God's Word


----------



## ROBOWADER

Guys, this is a fishing board...........................


----------



## Hooked Up

*Robo*

No it's not! There are forums available to you that address only fishing but maybe reading this will help you see it differently. Stick around. "ALL are welcome". I'll pray for ya, Guy


ROBOWADER said:


> Guys, this is a fishing board...........................


----------



## ROBOWADER

*2coolfishing.com ???????*



Hooked Up said:


> No it's not! There are forums available to you that address only fishing but maybe reading this will help you see it differently. Stick around. "ALL are welcome". I'll pray for ya, Guy


Please do, I need all the help I can get.

I understand a pray for me thread becuase something very bad has happened. However, the pray for me becuase my uncles twiced removed dog has a hang nail gets old. Or just putting up some bible verse for no reason....

Why dont you guys just start a religous forum??????????? On the other hand I guess I dont have to open the thread either......


----------



## luv2fish

I sure see the Lord working in alot of 2coolers lives right now as we speak, so here's to The Power of God. There are alot people here asking for prayers. I am a fisherman of fish and the Lord tells us to be Fishers of Men. SO....Bless us with knowledge and wisdom today Dear Lord.


----------



## "The Marshall"

het don't be makin' lite of no hang nails ...they can be bad suckas...


----------



## Hooked Up

*I think I can answer that.*

You are correct about 2cool. This is TTMB. 2cool has many forums and we are free to browse or not browse them as we choose. A recommendation was made some time back to create a "Christian / prayer forum". Even Mont said he did not want us shoved into closet (or similar language). TTMB is a family oriented discussion forum that "all" of us are free to use as long as we keep our passions within due bounds. I wondered how long it would take for a member of another self proclaimed subdivision of this board to attack these threads. It has been said that the only tools Satan really possesses is accusation and attacks. I urge you to consider that. How many times has the other subdivision on this board emphatically stated that they should not be censored? Why would you want to censore the "J" list? In conclusion; Christ fought and died for me and you. I will not stand by and fail to fight for him! Tight lines my brother, Guy


ROBOWADER said:


> Please do, I need all the help I can get.
> 
> I understand a pray for me thread becuase something very bad has happened. However, the pray for me becuase my uncles twiced removed dog has a hang nail gets old. Or just putting up some bible verse for no reason....
> 
> Why dont you guys just start a religous forum??????????? On the other hand I guess I dont have to open the thread either......


----------



## InfamousJ

Hooked Up said:


> I wondered how long it would take for a member of another self proclaimed subdivision of this board to attack these threads. It has been said that the only tools Satan really possesses is accusation and attacks. I urge you to consider that. How many times has the other subdivision on this board emphatically stated that they should not be censored? Why would you want to censore the "J" list? In conclusion; Christ fought and died for me and you. I will not stand by and fail to fight for him! Tight lines my brother, Guy


Hey mr righteousness... you think you are better than the "self proclaimed subdivision" or the "J list" that you so happily just made up. I can tell you from experience I am almost sure I have a leg up on you, sir. I'd say you need to read Robos comments as they were intended and not try to show us that you are now or have been holyier than thou.

For the record, I am strong Christian and know all about the ins and outs of what it takes, how to live through Him, etc., etc. Don't go criticizing or patronizing what you don't see.

An you can do all the prayer threads you want. I have no issue with them and will open and read what I want.

J list? Come on... you are "better" than that, ehh?


----------



## Hooked Up

*Hmmmmmmm......accuse and attack?*

Well spoken but I'm not going to engage in a name calling contest here. We will continue to post prayers here as long as we are so moved to do so. Why would this bother you? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## InfamousJ

You appeared to attack my faith....


----------



## ROBOWADER

*What is the J list..............Jesus List?*



Hooked Up said:


> You are correct about 2cool. This is TTMB. 2cool has many forums and we are free to browse or not browse them as we choose. A recommendation was made some time back to create a "Christian / prayer forum". Even Mont said he did not want us shoved into closet (or similar language). TTMB is a family oriented discussion forum that "all" of us are free to use as long as we keep our passions within due bounds. I wondered how long it would take for a member of another self proclaimed subdivision of this board to attack these threads. It has been said that the only tools Satan really possesses is accusation and attacks. I urge you to consider that. How many times has the other subdivision on this board emphatically stated that they should not be censored? Why would you want to censore the "J" list? In conclusion; Christ fought and died for me and you. I will not stand by and fail to fight for him! Tight lines my brother, Guy


This was not supposed to be catered to the beliefs of people on this board. I am also a christian and I just happen to worship in my own way. So don't even try to start judging me.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*This is not about posting prayers for someone in need of one*



Hooked Up said:


> We will continue to post prayers here as long as we are so moved to do so. Why would this bother you? Tight lines, Guy


*Daily Manna for Thursday, March 9, 2006* 
Anyone who listens to the word but does not do what it says is like a man who looks at his face in a mirror and, after looking at himself, goes away and immediately forgets what he looks like. But the man who looks intently into the perfect law that gives freedom, and continues to do this, not forgetting what he has heard, but doing it--he will be blessed in what he does. James 1:23-25 NIV

Does this sound like a prayer request????????

Open your eyes Guy!


----------



## luv2fish

I see it as THE TRUTH.


----------



## Hooked Up

*If I did................................................*

Let me be the first to apologize for that. It was certainly not my intention to do so. It's simply not my place to do so and I know that. In reviewing the thread I only see two "attacks" and neither were mine. Guy's, Satan gets on ALL of us. Both believers and non-believers. I'm certainly not exempt from that! I urge you to review the whole thread and reflect a bit. I sincerely hope you will at least try to see it in a different light. It is clear to me that a member took acception to others expressing their faith on this forum. It is clear to me that a member was compelled to personally attack me. OK, here's the other cheek. I stand firm and in faith. Tight lines, Guy


InfamousJ said:


> You appeared to attack my faith....


----------



## "The Marshall"

Hooked Up said:


> I wondered how long it would take for a member of another self proclaimed subdivision of this board to attack these threads. It has been said that the only tools Satan really possesses is accusation and attacks. I urge you to consider that.


Dear Judge and Jury,
I don't see an attack here ...some one made a comment, then eluded to the fact that they themselves could change the channel if they didn't want to watch..... Refering to some one or their actions as being tools of Satan is pretty strong..


----------



## luv2fish

Dont LET Satan steal our joy here on 2cool. Come on, everybody. This is such a great place. Lets keep it that way.


----------



## Hooked Up

*You guys?*

"Why dont you guys just start a religous forum???????????"

think about it. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## InfamousJ

Marshall got it.

"I'll pray for ya, Guy" 

That is what Robo got after a comment about this being a fishing board... seeming as though you wanted to egg on something from Robo. Nothing more. And then you got the response you wanted from Robo... throwing your little I'll pray for you comment. Granted his response after that could have been more tactful. After that, you then decided to link Robo to an entire group which I call my friends, and also see me being referenced. Did you see Satan and a non-believer over the entire one line comment of "this is a fishing board"?

Your enthusiasm for the Lord is noted but all need to use some more tact.


----------



## coachlaw

*Ok guys, please calm down.*

I have read the posts and I think it is getting out of hand. I have only been around here since October, so I know I'm kind of new but I don't think there is any need to argue here.

I am a Christian too. I rarely attend church, but I am very spiritual. The issue here is that the main TTMB board is for everything. There is almost nothing that is off topic here. Prayer requests, Bible verses, advice on drywall installation, and recommendations for refrigerator brands all belong along with the fishing stuff.

There are boards just for fishing, but the main board here is for everything. If you don't want to read Bible verses or view prayer requests, simply skip the thread.

I have my own ideas about how I proceed with my religious activities, and just because someone disagrees with me does not mean it hurts my feelings, nor does it mean they are attacking me.

Robo would have a valid point if this were the fishing discussion or fishing report page. As an impartial observer, I think Robo is incorrect, but we don't need the difference of opinion to become a big deal. I think this is getting out of hand. Now please stop all the shenanigans and shake hands.

By the way, what brand of lawnmower do you think I should consider?


----------



## InfamousJ

By the way... I hope if I ever need a lift up that I can get one from here.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Just a thought for ya......................*

Is it possible that I was sincere? Tight lines, Guy


InfamousJ said:


> Marshall got it.
> 
> "I'll pray for ya, Guy"
> 
> That is what Robo got after a comment about this being a fishing board... seeming as though you wanted to egg on something from Robo. Nothing more. And then you got the response you wanted from Robo... throwing your little I'll pray for you comment. Granted his response after that could have been more tactful. After that, you then decided to link Robo to an entire group which I call my friends, and also see me being referenced. Did you see Satan and a non-believer over the entire one line comment of "this is a fishing board"?
> 
> Your enthusiasm for the Lord is noted but all need to use some more tact.


----------



## speckle-catcher

guys (not just Guy)

Mont said he did not want a seperate "prayer" forum as praying for friends & relatives in need has always been a part of TTMB

"religious topics" can quickly slide downhill just like politics

personally, I don't care to read "daily thoughts" or bible verse of the day - but it would be nice if they were titled more appropriately (see: "do you want to be happy?") so that those of us not wanting to read these items can easily pass them over.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Josh*

"Did you see Satan and a non-believer over the entire one line comment of "this is a fishing board"?"

Satan, yes.

Robo, no.

Tight lines, Guy


----------



## InfamousJ

Hooked Up said:


> Is it possible that I was sincere? Tight lines, Guy


Could be. I am not attacking, just defending. Carry on.


----------



## blonde_fishbait

*I, too, am a christian. I realize that we have a broad spectrum of people here and everyone is free to share most aspects of their lives. It is hard for me to see people IRL be self proclaimed christians when they really are sinning hypocrites, but it is not for me to judge.*

*What I have found to be helpful is that if I see a thread and I am not sure of the content...I just place the cursor there to get a little highlight of what the post is about......from there it is my choice to open or pass that thread.*

*Hope this thread doesn't damper the feelings of a pack of good people here..........*


----------



## luv2fish

Lord, help us to think about the lawnmower . And help us to keep our cool, stand our ground, and POSITIVELY resolve conflict. AMEN


----------



## Hooked Up

*Comefrom*

I sincerely hope you won't let this get you down. We answer to a much higher authority! The attacks on your daily manna are simply a test of faith. One never knows when the rooster will crow three times! I'll be looking forward to tomorrow's manna. Tight lines Bro, Guy

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ComeFrom? again.


----------



## ComeFrom?

I get one every morning. I will pass it on and post the one here every morning until Mr. Weeks tells me otherwise. Please pm me Mont. Thanks, CF?


----------



## Teksyn

Keep posting CF. I realize that I'm new here, and some may think I sould'nt say anything, but I enjoy reading your posts. There have been lots of good suggestions in this thread about skipping posts, etc. As far as the rest of it, we may just have to agree to disagree on some things(hopefully with all due tact and respect).


----------



## InfamousJ

Hooked Up said:


> The attacks on your daily manna are simply a test of faith.




I remember a really good person who used to post a daily thought but that was on another board and comefrom is no TrowtScowt LOL

Dang, Mont has ********** in the curse word thingy. LMAO


----------



## Brewgod

> Lord, help us to think about the lawnmower .


Now cleaning cheesy crackers off the monitor....


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Why, Why, Why*

This forum is TTMB and the way I understand it Mont is the BOSS.....

The men and women of this board has the right to thier own oppinions and views, there is no need to have any conflict on this board.

I post to everyones threads and I start a few, and yes I put things on here that I feel might be of interest to the folks here.

If it is unappropiate to which I post, then Mont needs to tell me so.

Until then I will continue posting and being here.

Jdub

By the way, tommorrow morning I will post my daily thread.


----------



## luv2fish

Its ok to have a sense of humor.
Maybe instead of a lawnmower, get rid of the grass. HAHA!!!


----------



## Stuart

I enjoy reading some of these type posts. With that said it is just a matter of time before arguments will start raging between the virtues of being either Protestant, Roman Catholic, Mormon, Jehova Witness. 7th Day Adventist or whatever. Don't believe me? Just sit around and watch.


----------



## blonde_fishbait

*Am I the ONLY one that sees that this thread died a while ago? haha*


----------



## Neverenough

Are people not allowed to post opinions now? If its a dead horse or not, we are allowed to beat it. I think there are some good points made in this post. Although it was Hijacked, there are some good points.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Josh is right*

I'd even venture to say that it is far from over. If someone has grown weary of it, why are they clicking on the link? Tight lines, Guy


Neverenough said:


> Are people not allowed to post opinions now? If its a dead horse or not, we are allowed to beat it. I think there are some good points made it this post. Although it was Hijacked, there are some good points.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Hooked Up said:


> I'd even venture to say that it is far from over. If someone has grown weary of it, why are they clicking on the link? Tight lines, Guy


it's like a roadside accident scene. you know everyone else is going to slow down and take a look - and you don't want to look

but you're slowed down anyway...so you look.

rubbernecker


----------



## "The Marshall"

Hooked Up said:


> why are they clicking on the link? Tight lines, Guy


It has alot of Entertainment value...
the link that is


----------



## Hooked Up

*You said a mouthful there!*

I'm loving it! Tight lines, Guy


The Marshall said:


> It has alot of Entertainment value...
> the link that is


----------



## blonde_fishbait

*Guess that is how I should have worded it. Just seems senseless for people to keep posting little digs because they are all as plain as the nose on their faces. *
*Just sad now that something that started out innocent has been turned into a sideshow.*



speckle-catcher said:


> it's like a roadside accident scene. you know everyone else is going to slow down and take a look - and you don't want to look
> 
> but you're slowed down anyway...so you look.
> 
> rubbernecker


----------



## Hooked Up

*Not sure I follow*

What seems sad to me is anyone thinking they have the right to attack this or any other thread. The author has been creating good things on this board and is to be commended for that. The snotgrams were completely inappropriate IMHO. I stand firm behind not only the author of this thread, but anybody else who tries to do good things here and gets attacked for it. Whether one chooses to believe it or not, my response to the attacker was sincere and consistent with scripture. Some folks just roll that way. Attacking those of us who choose to share messages of faith here will not be ignored. That stuff belongs down below. Sincerely, Guy


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Unbelievable*



Hooked Up said:


> Attacking those of us who choose to share messages of faith here will not be ignored. That stuff belongs down below. Sincerely, Guy


you think this was an attack?

Im done on this this thread.


----------



## bill

*Choices*

I think it's the choices we all have to make everyday. It is the same today as it was yesterday and the same choice in the morning.
So, the question is:
Do what's right 
or
Do what's easy


----------



## Hooked Up

*Robo*

Yes, I do. So do all the folks who PMed me about it. So do some of the guys you hang with. (Check your PMs). I've explained it over and over. You refuse to take a look at it. That's OK. Sad, but OK. I wish you no harm Bro but it really couldn't be much clearer. Tight lines, Guy


ROBOWADER said:


> you think this was an attack?
> 
> Im done on this this thread.


----------



## "The Marshall"

In all seriousness fishbait change yore text color.....good lawd I'm going blind...LOL


----------



## "The Marshall"

ROBOWADER said:


> you think this was an attack?
> 
> Im done on this this thread.


You know I've re-read this entire thread twice and no where do I see where anyone was ATTACKED...I do see where people say they were attacked... The imaginations are running wild today


----------



## Hooked Up

*Marshall*

"Judge and Jury" , "Holier than thou"? Maybe a third read is in order? I've grown somewhat accustomed to this kind of stuff but I'm fairly certain nobody is imagining anything. Tight lines, Guy


The Marshall said:


> You know I've re-read this entire thread twice and no where do I see where anyone was ATTACKED...I do see where people say they were attacked... The imaginations are running wild today


----------



## InfamousJ

Awww forget about it... worthless to make any more comments about the obvious.


----------



## Gary

I cannot belive I see arguing about religion on TTMB. Im really mad, and about to get banned. I dont care because if I dont say what I think, Im less than a man. A long time TTMber, ComeFrom starts a thead about, whatever it was, I forget allready Im so freeking fired up, and Conway attemtps to Moderate his posts?????

***? Didnt you tell me not to long ago I was the last person that should be a Mod? 

I quit being a mod because of that post. 

Now Im not a mod, and I can say what I want. Read between the lines. This aint that old site, this is TTMB. We aint giving it up!

Preach on folks!


----------



## Curtis J

I am a very religious person but a serious, bubba-type sinner who rarely posts a reply or makes a comment on a post of a religious nature and even more rarely posts one. Im simply not comfortable with it. But thats my deal. I admire and respect those whose faith is strong enough to do so. I firmly believe that comments like the one made, aimed at making an outwardly religious person feeling unwanted or unappreciated, is the reason my grandkids cant openly say a prayer at school. If ya dont understand it or agree with it, leave it alone. The post was made on the General Discussion Forum which is the most appropriate place to make such a comment. If this offends you, then dont come here. Look at the fishing reports and other forums. Love to fish and Hooked up, continue to post as you see fit. You have my support.


----------



## Avid reader

*Blond Fish Bait, these types of*

"discussions" occurr here on TTMB from time to time. We're all family and as in any family brothers and sisters squabble. I mean some of us really like to beat dead horses. Can you say Ford, Chev. and Dodge. And that's only because we really need to get it out of our systems. Usually after a while (hours or a few days) the dust settles and everyone begins to get along again.

I have to agree with the above post about the your text color. I like to read what you have to say but it's killing my eyes. I have to admit through, your posts certainly stand out.

Avid


----------



## blonde_fishbait

*PERFECT EXAMPLE! While I appreciate your opinion/thoughts....my font represents me and it is who I am.:dance: *



The Marshall said:


> In all seriousness fishbait change yore text color.....good lawd I'm going blind...LOL


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Uhhhh, I dont have any pm's on this subject, but do have a greenie or 2......*



Hooked Up said:


> Yes, I do. So do all the folks who PMed me about it. So do some of the guys you hang with. (Check your PMs). I've explained it over and over. You refuse to take a look at it. That's OK. Sad, but OK. I wish you no harm Bro but it really couldn't be much clearer. Tight lines, Guy


Just for the record, I would like you all to know that at the Crab Trap Clean up at Harbormasters we all bowed our heads while Mrs B said a prayer before dinner.............When is the last time that happened at one of your gatherings...........Or did you just get drunk?

Wait a minute; don't answer that question......I am still done with this thread.


----------



## Hooked Up

*It's not a contest Bro*

Tight lines, Guy


ROBOWADER said:


> Just for the record, I would like you all to know that at the Crab Trap Clean up at Harbormasters we all bowed our heads while Mrs B said a prayer before dinner.............When is the last time that happened at one of your gatherings...........Or did you just get drunk?
> 
> Wait a minute; don't answer that question......I am still done with this thread.


----------



## InfamousJ

Wow, is Mont out of town relaxing while this is going on? LOL

It is not a contest with us HU.. that's for sure. I am pretty sure Marks last comment was to help show some sort of character that the subdivided group you mention does have... at least off the board. I'm still dwelling on that group association to attacking posts about Christ.. or even an attack at all I guess. It's a heck of alot better to at least show what we are capable of, such as Marks last post attempt _*without*_ the drunk comment, than being compared to Satan on the board and possibly thought to really be a "bad" mixed up bunch.

I read them all. Thank you CF, Spotted Ape, and the rest. Of course, it will be Monts direction as to where the board goes with all of this. Sure hope he is in a good mood. 

In summary, the "group" is definitely *KNOT* against the Lord. Please don't take it that way at all.


----------



## spotted ape

*My Thoughts*

Infamous It Seems That Only One Person Has A Problem With The Posts.. . It Is Like I Am Made Because Someone Is Selling A Bluewave On This Post Instead Of A Pathfinder. If You Dont Like What You See Move On. Not To Be Ugly But If Someone Needs A Prayer I Think We Should Pray For Them Not Just Move On. My Post Are To Help Start The Day In The Way I Think A Day Should Be Started Not Anyone Else And It Is Not About Different Religeon Its About The One Who Died For Us To Save Us From Our Sins.. If Robwader Ever Needs A Prayer For Anything I Will Pray For Him Or His Family Anytime He Needs It .. If My Family Or Kids Get Sick Or Are In An Accident Or Any Problems Occur I Would Think I Could Ask For Prayers On This Board And Would Get The Prayers I Need. Thanks And God Bless


----------



## speckle-catcher

spotted ape said:


> Infamous It Seems That Only One Person Has A Problem With The Posts.. . It Is Like I Am Made Because Someone Is Selling A Bluewave On This Post Instead Of A Pathfinder. If You Dont Like What You See Move On. Not To Be Ugly But If Someone Needs A Prayer I Think We Should Pray For Them Not Just Move On. My Post Are To Help Start The Day In The Way I Think A Day Should Be Started Not Anyone Else And It Is Not About Different Religeon Its About The One Who Died For Us To Save Us From Our Sins.. If Robwader Ever Needs A Prayer For Anything I Will Pray For Him Or His Family Anytime He Needs It .. If My Family Or Kids Get Sick Or Are In An Accident Or Any Problems Occur I Would Think I Could Ask For Prayers On This Board And Would Get The Prayers I Need. Thanks And God Bless


I'm not going to name any names - but from the PM's I've gotten, he's not the only one that feels that way.

it's not an attack on yours or anyone elses religion.


----------



## ChickFilet

I have not posted on this until now because I am sure that no matter how sincere I am, someone will think I have attacked God. I am a believer. I am in awe of the power of prayer. I have been more and more prayerful since requests have been made on this board. That said, I am also one of those folks whose comfort level is lower on the increased number of religious posts. Does it offend me? No. Does it make me wonder where this board is headed? Yes. I think you can love God without waving a banner.

I think these items have their purpose, place, and time. I am one of those people who like my spiritual life to be comfortably nestled in its compartment. I don't like it in my face. This does not make me less of a believer and this does not make me on the attack. It is intensely personal for some people and I think they, like I, have the right to choose when and where to engage.

As far as Robo's original post, I cannot for the life of me see what is the matter with it. He has a valid concern and it is shared by others. Being jumped on and the references to satan is alive and well are just bs. Whether the intention was there or not, the message was loud and clear. If you don't support these posts, you are a tool of the devil. Give me a break. I don't always agree with Mark but I can tell you that the reaction here is EXACTLY what fuels a number of people's concerns about the increase in these type posts.

Folks, please have respect for others' beliefs and their right to choose when and how to engage their spirituality.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Shawn*

Respectfully, I have to disagree. The author posted, a positive reply ensued and then another member appeared to try to stifle the thread. Why? By his own admission he has the free choice to read or not read the post. Most have been around long enough to know who posts what about what by now. It seems that the protestor wants these types of threads to stop as evidenced by his own proclamation that "This is a fishing board". Yes, I "chose" to rebuke that comment. There has been and continues to be much more inflamatory posts submitted by he and his friends that "appear" to go uncensored. Will we be censored for expressions of faith here? J's repeated attempts at twisting this thread into something it is not are so transparent that Ray Charles can see them. Let's let it go. Our opinions have been voiced and heard. Until something is done about the neverending trolls generated by this semi anonymous group that the challengers of this thread claim allegiance to, I think it would be completely unethical and innappropriate to even think about moving "spiritual posts off of TTMB. Respectfully submitted, Guy


speckle-catcher said:


> I'm not going to name any names - but from the PM's I've gotten, he's not the only one that feels that way.
> 
> it's not an attack on yours or anyone elses religion.


----------



## Neverenough

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FishinChick again.

some one help me out.​


----------



## InfamousJ

Got her covered. She will now proof read all of Robo's posts before he pushes the button.


----------



## Neverenough

"Josh's repeated attempts at twisting this thread into something it is not are so transparent that Ray Charles can see them."

And what repeated attempts have i made to twist this post into somethings other then what it is. Please tell Ray Charles to give me a call because i aint seeing it.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Dude, my friends have nothing to do with this*

There you go again, just putting words into peoples mouth.

_"Until something is done about the neverending trolls generated by this semi anonymous group that the challengers of this thread claim allegiance to, I think it would be completely unethical and innappropriate to even think about moving "spiritual posts off of TTMB"_

Guy stuff like this is what I am talking about. You have no idea what you are saying and you are completely wrong in this statement! I am not the troller. Are we semi anonymouse, I highly don't think so! 
Once again my friends have nothing to do with this! This is Mark Conway talking here, no one else!



Hooked Up said:


> Respectfully, I have to disagree. The author posted, a positive reply ensued and then another member appeared to try to stifle the thread. Why? By his own admission he has the free choice to read or not read the post. Most have been around long enough to know who posts what about what by now. It seems that the protestor wants these types of threads to stop as evidenced by his own proclamation that "This is a fishing board". Yes, I "chose" to rebuke that comment. There has been and continues to be much more inflamatory posts submitted by he and his friends that "appear" to go uncensored. Will we be censored for expressions of faith here? Josh's repeated attempts at twisting this thread into something it is not are so transparent that Ray Charles can see them. Let's let it go. Our opinions have been voiced and heard. Until something is done about the neverending trolls generated by this semi anonymous group that the challengers of this thread claim allegiance to, I think it would be completely unethical and innappropriate to even think about moving "spiritual posts off of TTMB. Respectfully submitted, Guy


----------



## speckle-catcher

Guy - there is more than one person that has sent me PM's or email concerning this thread. All have been in support of Robo's opinion - though some don't agree with the way his message was delivered 

they also do not wish to be identified for fear of being labeled "satan" or being shunned by others for having an opinion that appears to be against religion.

as far as "inflammatory posts" that "appear" to go uncensored - there is a report bad post button above. You know where it is. Use it or don't use it - I don't care...but if you don't use it, don't gripe when what you think is inflammatory does not get censored.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Well apparantly I've made a huge mistake!*

And I apologize for it (sincerely). See ataached;OK, You have Josh (neverenough) and Jonathan (InfamousJ) mixed up. Now I have to go back and re-read. Please stand by. Guy


----------



## luv2fish

I was not going to say this, but I feel that I must. There are all types of posts on this board that don't fit ME personally but I don't go there or respond. I just feel a little sad inside, but with my experience , it seems that those "Darts" get shot in and around us when we are doing good things. This board has become a special place , I feel it and see it. I am the same here as I am everywhere. And I always try to be respectful to others.That is how I believe we should behave. Its harder for me not to say something than it is to spout off. Sometimes I think we do better when we say nothing at all. With the exception of denying Christ. Because if we do that, HE will deny us. This is just my take, and I have got to know alot of you on here and I just want us to get along.


----------



## Neverenough

Hooked Up said:


> And I apologize for it (sincerely). See ataached;OK, You have Josh (neverenough) and Jonathan (InfamousJ) mixed up. Now I have to go back and re-read. Please stand by. Guy


Thankyou


----------



## bill

Choices. Idle minds and time.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Wow! I am so sorry Josh!*

It is a subject that I am passionate about and I can see that I got more than a little caught up in it. I don't know how in the heck I did THAT but I sincerely hope you will accept it as a mistake on my part and believe me when I say, "I am truly sorry". The antagonist I was referring to doesn't even have a username close to yours. I have NO idea how I got y'all confused. Please accept my humblest apology. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## ChickFilet

Laura, in all sincerity, this board has always "been" a special place. I'm sorry if you feel like those who feel the way I do are denying Christ. What is being denied is the encroachment some are feeling with the increase in posts on this subject. See my first post on this thread. I could not be more sincere.

I appreciate you and your posts so don't read something that is not intended into this post. This subject gets hot real quick which is yet another reason why it probably belongs in another forum.



luv2fish said:


> I was not going to say this, but I feel that I must. There are all types of posts on this board that don't fit ME personally but I don't go there or respond. I just feel a little sad inside, but with my experience , it seems that those "Darts" get shot in and around us when we are doing good things. This board has become a special place , I feel it and see it. I am the same here as I am everywhere. And I always try to be respectful to others.That is how I believe we should behave. Its harder for me not to say something than it is to spout off. Sometimes I think we do better when we say nothing at all. With the exception of denying Christ. Because if we do that, HE will deny us. This is just my take, and I have got to know alot of you on here and I just want us to get along.


----------



## speckle-catcher

didn't the original rules for TTMB say "no religion, no politics?"


----------



## Hooked Up

*Not griping Bro*

I rarely use that function and have only handed out one red dot since the reputation system was put in place. It's obvious that the "Satan" thing was mis interpreted. Once again, one of the disadvantages of internet communications. I liken it to children's behavior. For example; I don't believe that there is any such thing as a "bad" kid. Simply, "bad" behavior. The same IMO holds true of spirits. Good / GREAT people can be adversly affected by negative spirits (Satan, Lucifer, The Bad Boy) whatever we are comfortable calling him / them. At the same time folks that have been labelled as "bad" people are quite capable of doing good and even great things. To say that anyone here was called satanic is more than a bit of a stretch. I hope this clears up the confusion about my position on this issue. Lastly, Robo made a good point when he stated that if he didn't like the content of a thread, he didn't have to click on it. With that in mind, why would anyone seek through PM (in the dark?) or in any other way to censor messages and proclamations of faith on a supposedly "family oriented" message board? Tight lines, Guy


speckle-catcher said:


> Guy - there is more than one person that has sent me PM's or email concerning this thread. All have been in support of Robo's opinion - though some don't agree with the way his message was delivered
> 
> they also do not wish to be identified for fear of being labeled "satan" or being shunned by others for having an opinion that appears to be against religion.
> 
> as far as "inflammatory posts" that "appear" to go uncensored - there is a report bad post button above. You know where it is. Use it or don't use it - I don't care...but if you don't use it, don't gripe when what you think is inflammatory does not get censored.


----------



## Capt. John Havens

If religious threads are not what you desire then why not just pass them up? Isn’t that the same advice that is continuously given out when these same squabbles erupt about threads pertaining to or about the “B-list”?


----------



## Hooked Up

*Can I have a HUGE*

AMEN on that? Guy


Havens said:


> If religious threads are not what you desire then why not just pass them up? Isn't that the same advice that is continuously given out when these same squabbles erupt about threads pertaining to or about the "B-list"?


----------



## luv2fish

What would you rather have your kids hear about. Thats just a thought.


----------



## luv2fish

Aaaaammmmmmeeeeennnnnnn


----------



## speckle-catcher

to say that anyone wants to "censor" any proclamation of faith is unfair

by saying that there should be a seperate board for such posts in not censorship. not even close.

if that were the case, then Mont has censored the RC guys, hunters, divers, chefs, and amateur financiers, etc... by giving them their own board.

it sounds to me as though you are trying to make this a black & white issue. Either read/skip religious content posts, or not allow them altogther...and I don't think anyone is saying that.

this 8 page thread is a perfect example of why these "proclamation of faith" posts should have their own board.

like FC - I don't like religion in my face. the post this morning with the label "may contain christian content" is a slap in the face to me.

prayers for family/friends in need are a different matter entirely.


----------



## Hooked Up

*Shawn*

I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on that one. I have nothing but respect for you as both a human being and a moderator but I can't pretend that someone didn't try to discourage a member in good standing from posting a worthy thread. As for the other forums, didn't they "request" a forum of their own? As for all the crying out about "don't confuse me with my friends" stuff; when we make a "choice" to align ourselves with a "group", we must take on the responsibility of realizing that we are indeed a reflection of that group in the eyes of others. Please, and I don't mean this to be rude; If you don't like what YOU ALREADY KNOW the author of a post is going to say, don't read it and complain. Aren't y'all always telling us that all we have to do is switch the channel if we don't like it? Just food for thought. Tight lines Bro, Guy


speckle-catcher said:


> to say that anyone wants to "censor" any proclamation of faith is unfair
> 
> by saying that there should be a seperate board for such posts in not censorship. not even close.
> 
> if that were the case, then Mont has censored the RC guys, hunters, divers, chefs, and amateur financiers, etc... by giving them their own board.
> 
> it sounds to me as though you are trying to make this a black & white issue. Either read/skip religious content posts, or not allow them altogther...and I don't think anyone is saying that.
> 
> this 8 page thread is a perfect example of why these "proclamation of faith" posts should have their own board.
> 
> like FC - I don't like religion in my face. the post this morning with the label "may contain christian content" is a slap in the face to me.
> 
> prayers for family/friends in need are a different matter entirely.


----------



## capn

I can't believe this post is still going! lol

You folks are miscommunicating and missing each other all over the place. Hooked up, I know exactly what you meant in your posts, but you came off as very judgmental and almost combatant in what you said. It seemed like you jumped too eagerly into battle instead of being cautious and seeing whether or not there was truly a battle. The language you used may have been scripturally based, but you should have known to temper the language with tact so as to make sure you were not misunderstood. Personally, I think that after Robo said "I could have just not clicked on it", you should have just agreed with that statement and let it be. I don't think there was truly a battle to be fought, so why make one?

Robo, I think your post came across wrong as well. I think you can understand why some folks are real sensitive about being censored and not allowed to be themselves. I don't think you wanted that, but it was hard to understand what you were really getting at that based on your first post or two. And I think you caught on in that last statement of your second post about just not clicking on it. If it isn't something you want to read, just don't, and allow them to be themselves. I understand your point about it always being put out there and seemingly rubbed in, but it may have been a bad way to bring it up.

Hope that doesn't ruffle either of your feathers, cause it ain't meant to. I can just see both sides of the argument occuring here, and I can see how both sides are misunderstanding each other. I think that if a discussion of the underlying argument (how much is too much and just rubbing it in peoples' faces, and how little is too little and just censorship) is warranted, it can be approached by both sides in a much more reasonable way so that people on both sides don't start out feeling attacked.


----------



## InfamousJ

Hooked Up said:


> As for all the crying out about "don't confuse me with my friends" stuff; when we make a "choice" to align ourselves with a "group", we must take on the responsibility of realizing that we are indeed a reflection of that group in the eyes of others.


Is your underlying beef with Conway or with the supposed "B-list" all together? Was your application denied? LMAO


----------



## Hooked Up

*2funny!*

I would have to say neither. The B-list has some fine folks on it. Some have even PMed me to say that what he was doing did not even remotely meet with their approval. Perhaps you overlooked the part of my post about the difference between bad people and bad behavior. Nice try Bro, Guy


InfamousJ said:


> Is your underlying beef with Conway or with the supposed "B-list" all together? Was your application denied? LMAO


----------



## Bigwater

I aint clicked on this thread till today...when i noticed J was dumb enough to chime in. Then i wondered what manna meant. If J was interested i might be so i clicked. Then I read back a few pages and i see we have B-Listers arguing with Hooked up. Guys cant you see most every post this guy puts up is either useless or linked to a **** site.

Get off this thread and get ready to fish hell the weekend is almost here. guy go find yerself a job and make yerself useful.

Biggie:hairout:


----------



## Hooked Up

*No ruffles here Capn*

I know that I come on a little to strong sometimes. I guess I'm still just a work in progress. My writing style was developed in an environment that called for brievity and accuracy. It is not my intention to harm anyone here. Not by a long shot. I just find it difficult to stand by any longer and watch the childish attacks. I appreciate your feedback and remain, Your friend, Guy


capn said:


> I can't believe this post is still going! lol
> 
> You folks are miscommunicating and missing each other all over the place. Hooked up, I know exactly what you meant in your posts, but you came off as very judgmental and almost combatant in what you said. It seemed like you jumped too eagerly into battle instead of being cautious and seeing whether or not there was truly a battle. The language you used may have been scripturally based, but you should have known to temper the language with tact so as to make sure you were not misunderstood. Personally, I think that after Robo said "I could have just not clicked on it", you should have just agreed with that statement and let it be. I don't think there was truly a battle to be fought, so why make one?
> 
> Robo, I think your post came across wrong as well. I think you can understand why some folks are real sensitive about being censored and not allowed to be themselves. I don't think you wanted that, but it was hard to understand what you were really getting at that based on your first post or two. And I think you caught on in that last statement of your second post about just not clicking on it. If it isn't something you want to read, just don't, and allow them to be themselves. I understand your point about it always being put out there and seemingly rubbed in, but it may have been a bad way to bring it up.
> 
> Hope that doesn't ruffle either of your feathers, cause it ain't meant to. I can just see both sides of the argument occuring here, and I can see how both sides are misunderstanding each other. I think that if a discussion of the underlying argument (how much is too much and just rubbing it in peoples' faces, and how little is too little and just censorship) is warranted, it can be approached by both sides in a much more reasonable way so that people on both sides don't start out feeling attacked.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Amen To That Biggie*



Bigwater said:


> I aint clicked on this thread till today...when i noticed J was dumb enough to chime in. Then i wondered what manna meant. If J was interested i might be so i clicked. Then I read back a few pages and i see we have B-Listers arguing with Hooked up. Guys cant you see most every post this guy puts up is either useless or linked to a **** site.
> 
> Get off this thread and get ready to fish hell the weekend is almost here. guy go find yerself a job and make yerself useful.
> 
> Biggie:hairout:


.


----------



## capn

I'm not sure if it's coming on strong, or assuming that you need to come on strong. 
You are still using words like childish attacks, but I don't think you're accurate. Robo may have miscommunicated himself first, or started something innappropriately, but that shouldn't stop you from making the effort to feel out the situation and make sure you really know what he means. In this case I think you could have avoided the fight altogether, because it isn't what he wanted. 

Better to disarm a man and live peacefully together, when possible, than to just kill him, know what I mean? If you kill all of the people you're trying to minister to, it ain't much of a ministry.

So, how bout puttin up a rainbow, promising not to flood the earth again (apologize to Robo for the misunderstanding), and then letting this thread die?


----------



## ChickFilet

There have been some questions regarding the closing of this thread and the decision of where to close it (what the last post would be.) There wasn't a good place to close it so it just got closed. When Monty takes a look at it, he may see things differently. Until then, it will remain closed. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Mont

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=58 has been added by popular request. I got busy saving the snapper again today, and have been slowly working through my emails and PM's. If I haven't responded to your personal request, give me a bit of time, and then remind me.


----------



## Waistdeep

*Religion and Choice*



FishinChick said:


> Folks, please have respect for others' beliefs and their right to choose when and how to engage their spirituality.


Just an observation FC, but having said the above, then you should have no problem with any posts espousing faith or glorifying God. Just an objective take. I personlly find religion a very personal topic although many think that to believe is to educate. It's like TV, dont punch the button if you dont want to watch the show. This is still a country that was founded to practice religous freedom, and freedom means you can do it if others dont like it - if it is prescribed or protected by law.


----------



## ChickFilet

The fact that you want to tell me what I should have a problem with or not have a problem with when it comes to this subject is exactly why I have repeatedly said this should not be a topic on TTMB. It can be extremely divisive. Case in point here.

Now, that sounds harsher than I mean it. In fact, I don't feel malice toward you at all for this post. There is a new forum created tonight for these posts. I hope it fills up and I can visit it on my own terms for a lift.

Thanks



Waistdeep said:


> Just an observation FC, but having said the above, then you should have no problem with any posts espousing faith or glorifying God. Just an objective take. I personlly find religion a very personal topic although many think that to believe is to educate. It's like TV, dont punch the button if you dont want to watch the show. This is still a country that was founded to practice religous freedom, and freedom means you can do it if others dont like it - if it is prescribed or protected by law.


----------



## Waistdeep

*Devisive*

Sorry, not trying to light your fuse. I just don't think a respectful exchange of ideas is divisive. Can't speak for anyone else but I am not feeling any ill will or discomfort with this post.


----------



## ChickFilet

Once again, here is my message. It is not intentionally directed at anyone in particular. When people say something offends or upsets them, it probably does. It will simply inflame the situation further to continue to say it shouldn't. Once again, that's why there is a new board to enjoy. Please do enjoy it. There are already multiple posts there.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Is this the most moved thread in the history of 2cool? It sure was hard to catch up to


----------



## Hooked Up

*I' really struggling with this...............................*

Maybe time will change that but I think it is a sad sign of things to come. This is why;

Luke 9:26 (Whole Chapter) 
Because whoever is *ashamed* of Me and of My teachings, of him will the Son of Man be *ashamed* when He comes in the [ [Marvin Vincent, Word Studies.] threefold] glory (the splendor and majesty) of Himself and of the Father and of the holy angels.

Since it seems to be so easy and convenient to read things into another's writings or words, let me try to explain why I feel that way. It has to do with things that I have personally observed here over the last couple of years. When I first came on board here I don't "think" we had but maybe 100 or so members. Naturally because of the quality of those folks and because of Mont's great vision the board began to grow at a surprising rate. Then came the attackers. attack after attack after attack. I came to a point where I recognized these posters and just skipped by their posts. I think a few of us took that approach for quite awhile. Then it appeared that the posters that fed on stirring up strife figured it out and started "hijacking" other's posts; I believe to feed their need to create more strife. Then Mrs. B appeared on the scene. Now, that was cool. I think she endured a couple of attacks at first but handled them in champion fashion! Soon after the arrival of Mrs. B I noticed fellow TTMBers boldy posting prayers and prayer requests like never before. Man, I'm getting excited now! I'm now thinking; Wow, this is my kinda fishin board! Several other members conveyed the same feelings to me via PM and personal communication. Now don't get me wrong here. The other stuff didn't go away, it just seems that some much needed "balance" was brought into the equation. Yes, I could have handled myself better in the "other" thread and I have made my sincere public apology to the member I owed it to. I can only hope that he will indeed frogive me. I guess what bothers me the most is having a moderator being so offended by spiritual posts. Again, don't get me wrong, I like this person! It absolutely horrifies me that religion / spirituality / faith /, whatever term you find comfort in is forced off of TTMB under the guise of "creating us a new forum". Please? Have we learned nothing from history? It's no secret either that Mont and I are long time friends. We will always be friends but I cannot believe this is being allowed to happen. I hope that this post is read and interpreted for what is is intended to be and not twisted to suit the beliefs of someone else. I welcome genuine feedback on this. Please though, no more curseword laced PMs. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Hooked Up,

Guy, prayer requests and spiritual conversation still will take place on TTMB just as it always has. The only posts that need to be placed on the "Food for the Soul" forum is those that are repetitive in nature. DAILY devotion, Thought for the DAY, DAILY Bible verse, etc.

When I've opened some of those threads on TTMB and saw that it was a BUNCH of verses and very little comment, or maybe very STRONG comments, I didn't care for it myself and I just hit "Back" and went on my way. I love God, but most days I don't like to be "preached to" on an internet website. So how must unbelievers feel about it?

The Bible tells us not to put a "stumbling block" in front of others. I felt those types of posts didn't belong on TTMB because they could be a stumbling block and turn some folks away from Jesus instead of toward him.

Additionally, some of the verses posted had deep theological content that might not be understood by some readers, and that creates confusion.

By having that type of post on a separate forum, we are not being ashamed of Jesus. We are inviting others to come and read those posts when THEY feel a need, and when the Spirit of God is drawing them. Jesus invites people, he doesn't force them.

That's why I originally put my Daily Devotional from Istitute for Creation Research on "Aunt Joyce's Place." I knew the folks who read on her forum are open to that subject matter. Now I can begin putting them on "Food for the Soul" and maybe some TTMB'ers will read them occasionally.

It's all good. And there will be more peace among us. "The wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God."


----------



## Hooked Up

*Thanks Mrs B*

That's the kind of feedback I was looking for. BTW, I just got cursed at by yet another mod for this post. It really concerns me. I can see what you are saying and I'm going to spend some time with it. Thanks again, Guy


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Guy*

I think you have several people confused.
So Stop the guilt by ASSociation.
Because it makes you look like an stupid.

Because you're apologizing weekly. You don't sound very sorry.

Because Robo asked a legitimate question.
It's the B-list's fault. Why don't you just make a racial statement.
I personally don't like smoking but that doesn't mean I don't like smokers.
We can give more examples if you'd like.

This is only about 60% religious issue. The rest is ego and not letting things 
go. I understand the question Robo asked. Answer it and move on.
It's fairly simple. Mont answered the question. Move on.
Please don't say call people out then just apologize.
Everyone can see through it.


----------

